# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  سوال درباره اضافه و حذف یک یا چند  node  در پایگاه داده های nosql

## mohammad1408

با سلام

 پروژه ایی تعریف کردم دارم از یک پایگاه داده توزیع شده key-value با نام voldemort استفاده میکنم 

ما وقتی بخواهیم دریک کلاستر node را اضافه کنیم (  منظور از node همان اضافه کردن سیستم هایی است که روی آن voldemort نصب است ) درپایگاه داده توزیع شده بعد از این که node را اضافه کردیم فایل تنظیمات جدید را روی تمامی node ها گذاشتیم برای این که پایگاه داده که در آن کلاستر قدیمی هست بیاید و دوباره توزیع شود در کلاستر های جدید (برای مثال 5 node  بود  و شده 8 node ) با ید چه کاری انجام بدیم ؟
آیا نیاز است که دوباره بیاییم این اطلاعات را بخوانیم و دوباره بنویسیم درون همه یا نه ؟؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> با سلام
> 
>  پروژه ایی تعریف کردم دارم از یک پایگاه داده توزیع شده key-value با نام voldemort استفاده میکنم 
> 
> ما وقتی بخواهیم دریک کلاستر node را اضافه کنیم (  منظور از node همان اضافه کردن سیستم هایی است که روی آن voldemort نصب است ) درپایگاه داده توزیع شده بعد از این که node را اضافه کردیم فایل تنظیمات جدید را روی تمامی node ها گذاشتیم برای این که پایگاه داده که در آن کلاستر قدیمی هست بیاید و دوباره توزیع شود در کلاستر های جدید (برای مثال 5 node  بود  و شده 8 node ) با ید چه کاری انجام بدیم ؟
> آیا نیاز است که دوباره بیاییم این اطلاعات را بخوانیم و دوباره بنویسیم درون همه یا نه ؟؟


اگر درست سوال شما رو متوجه شده باشم فقط کافی است اطلاعات نود جدید رو در فایل cluster.xml وارد کنید.برای اینکار پیشنهاد میشه که از ابزار Admin Tool استفاده کنید تا احتمال خطا پایین بیاید.

----------

